# Anyone try Valheim on Freebsd?



## Jose (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, I'm a terrible person for duel-booting into Windows 7 to play games.

This game is the best thing to come around since Subnautica. I would really like to try the multiplayer. I'll even deal with my Linux-WINE PTSD and try Steam on Freebsd if there's interest in playing this game.


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 18, 2021)

I dont know, i study your quastion and If I get paid, I will buy this game.
You may play Torchlight II via epic (legendary+wine)

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA/videos
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> You may play Torchlight II via epic (legendary+wine)


I think via Steam, GOG or even the CD would be better.


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> I think via Steam, GOG or even the CD would be better.


Yes, but if you managed to get it in epic games for free, then it is better to use epic games


----------



## Captaincrunch333 (Apr 19, 2021)

I tried to launch it in steam it gives me a error maybe switching the wine bottle to windows 8 or 7 will fix it


----------

